# New Hunting proposals for NC 2009



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*those dogs*

that's why i quit my NC hunting club. those darn dogs made scoring a nice(for a southern) buck very difficult. deer almost completely nocturnal. all those dogs ever produce is young deer. the big ones are way ahead of them. the season didn't really matter where i was. heck i wouldn't have card if it was rifle the entire time with such little HUMAN hunting pressure. i wish they would shorten DOG season until after the rut. that was just my feelings in the area i hunted. but down there it is there way of life and i really have no right telling them to change it. but unless you can put an invisible dog fence around your entire property, i won't rejoin my club. the dogs were fun at first but then it got 'old' fast. really if it wasn't for dogs i would hunt with a bow a lot in rifle season.. i could talk forever about NC hunting.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

Another thing that hinders us down here is the dog hunters will turn their dogs loose in the swamp during bow season to get them in shape. We have complained, and nothing is done. There are only 3 game wardens for the whole county, but there is a state trooper on every corner.
It is getting very frustrating. The money people, pay the big dollars to join these hunting clubs so they can get away from home and ( well lets just say do whatever) they have the resources and contacts, to get what they want. Kinda makes you think the commission is in on it. I personally think the public forums and meetings are just a big waste of time. After this year, I think you will see attendance at these meeting fall off. They are going to do what they want any way, it seems.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*GGRrrrrr*

Wish we could get in on the urban season in my county.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*urban reply*

You just may. We are pushing very hard for the whole month of Jan. for archery only. It may just be does though, right now we don't know. Since we have taken such a lick down here especially in the east, it just might pass. If not this year then next. I am expecting the whole state to adopt the eastern hunting season. This year they didn't change it but i think eventually they will. I encourahe all archers in NC to join the NC Bowhunters Assoc. They fight for your archery rights!


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

hate to see that week lost to muzzle-loading (even though I've moved to SC due to a job). was hunting game land about 2 years ago during rifle season and a decent buck walked out in front of me about 35-40 yards. he finally turned and gave me a good broad-side, so I drew back. as i reached full draw "BANG" some rifle hunter pulled the trigger and put that buck down. he as way off to my left and was concealed due to the brush to my left. i stayed in my stand till he came and retrieved the deer; so i whistled at him and told him, for his information, i was getting ready to shoot. his response -- "dude, get a real weapon so you can shoot from 150 yards and you'd not have this problem."

if archery only could happen in january, that would be incredible. keep us informed on those changes!!


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

*Hunting Regulations*

Hunting will always suck here in North Carolina the way our Wildlife Commission runs things. I really wish that they would push a tag system to where you had to kill a doe before shooting a buck, 2 buck max w/ a 6 or 8 pt min. And change the way you register your game. There are way to many people here that will shoot every buck they see and let the does walk, we have the genetics to grow some really big bucks here but it's hard to get them to 4-5 yrs old. I heard that they were wanting to allow spot lighting for coyotes this year. If that passed you can kiss our big bucks bye after this year because there are way to many renagade ******** that will be "coyote" hunting.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

Guys, we are fighting hard to ban spotlighting all together. It is legal now up to 11 p.m. Once we gain some ground, they pass a law to get around us. The problem we have is this. The public meetings and forums used to be real important. The info. was gathered and the state biologist had there say and laws were made to benefit the deer herd and all hunters involved. This year it was a smoke screen. There are certain people that are appointed to sit on the Commission board. In the past they have not gotten personally involved with the law changes. This year, they did, and what we got was there agenda, or what they wanted for themselves. No consideration for the herd, QDA or the hunters as a whole. The auto insurance companies are pushing the commission to just slaughter the deer herd because of auto wrecks involving deer. We as archers know this, it is not about the kill, but about the hunt. I would rather kill one buck with a bow, than 10 with a gun. Some of you know what I mean. The farmers here have been given depredation permits the past couple years, and the results are staggering. They brag about killing 70 to 100 deer a year. One farmer even carried a velvet buck to the taxidermist, and laughed about it. They sit around the corner store and brag about shooting deer with a small caliber rifle in the guts, so the deer will run out the field and die a painful death in the woods. These permits are being checked up on. This past season I saw a decline in deer activity, especially mature bucks. If NC stays on the path it is on, it will be devasting to the deer herd and the economy. I appreciate the few wardens that we have. I personally believe they do the best they can , and I pray for their safety. Their hands are tied by the commission. All I can say is keep fighting. I planted 15 saw tooth oak trees yesterday, for the wildlife. I hope to benefit from this one day as well as future hunters. I am thankful that things are as well as they are.


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

*legislation*

It is ashamed how our wildlife commision's decisions as well as our government's decisions are determined by who can throw the most money in their pocket's rather than basing sound decisions on what is best for everyone. I know that the Insurance and Aggriculture commissions have pushed this new legislation but they are not the one's with the research or experence to deal with the problems of overrun deer populations. None of the new policies will cut down on the problems. Insurance companies demanding a longer gun season will not reduce populations, most deer accidents do not take place in the country, they take place in town. They need to push for more urban bow permits. We also need more game wardens and wildlife officers in this state. I support actually having to physically tag a deer and report it, rather than the phone system. I also feel that it is not appropriate to have game wardens hunting the county that they patrol. I have hunted my whole life here in NC and love what we have but I do not like the way things are going.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be happy to give the muzzleloader guys a week to get sundays heck yeah, My son and I are the only ones that hunt our property so it wont effect us much and as for the dogs that aint allowed here in the mtns either spottlighting is always a no no you sure you guys are in nc, I heard NCBA was staunchly against Sunday hunting I never did agree on many things with those guys


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

*Legislation*

I am born and bread in NC and as far as the Muzzle Hunting goes I could care less, I'm going to have my bow in my hand all season long. I don't have a problem with misfires with it. I will not hunt on Sunday's because I will dedicate that day to the Lord and my family, I don't disagree with it but that's just a personal decision. I do think that the State needs to keep it's Zones seperated because each part of the state has different needs and demographics which cannot be covered under 1 set of rules. And Spotlighting should be a no no everywhere but that's not what our wildlife commission is wanting.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

20 foot up
NC is divided into 3 zones. Each zone has different season dates. Here in the east, spotlighting is allowed to 11 pm, we have a 3 week bow season, and 2 1/2 months of dog season. Where you are, you have approx 2 months of bow season, no spotlighting and no dogs allowed. But here is the deal
The commission wants to adopt the eastern season ( mine ) statewide. This year it did not pass, next year it probably will. It seems to me, that by your comment, as long as things are going your way, you really don't care about what happens else where. I don't mean that in a negative way. My friend the NCBA knows what is going on and they are fighting for you and all. What will your attitude be next year if you had a 3 week bow season, and 2 1/2 months of dog hunting all around you and spotlighting until 11 p.m.
It just may happen if the commission gets its way. The only reason it did not pass this year was because of the NCBA and our president RAYMON BELL.
I do not support Sunday hunting even though it did pass for bow only as of now. We are trying to get it defeated, the senators are split 50/50 right now and the house is on our side. If it is for bow this year, it will be for gun and dogs next year. Remember we are outnumbered by gun hunters, and the inlaw who crys the loudest always gets grandma's silverware! Lets honor God, family and the outdoors, Give the animals and the land a day of rest.
God Bless you all my fellow archers.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Preacher I do care what goes on elsewhere, as For the NCBA I wont go there. butyou got people out here who have to work and cant take time off to hunt. they only have the weekends to hunt, since they were only allowed to hunt on saturdays alot of them didnt bother,now with sunday hunting it has doubled their time in the woods.
I hunt here at home in the northwest corner of nc but I also hunt in the Ozarks of Arkansas they allow Sunday hunting and it hasnt seemed to hurt the land or the deer actually their deer herd seems to be doing better than ours.
As for gun hunters we need those guys, if hunting is to survive all hunters gotta get together not just bowhunters, while the bowhunters try to seperate themselves from gun hunters the antis will pick us all apart, we are all hunters we will survive or die together bowhunters muzzleloader hunters Gun hunters its up to us do we push each other away and lose the war or do we embrace each other and defeat the liberal anti hunters


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I apologize about my feelings about NCBA I havent given them a fair shake I suppose I'm basing my opinion off of my experiance with them 15 20 yrs ago I should give them another look before I express my opinions my opinions mite change


----------

